# Longwood Cigar



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2013)

That I make using a Cigar kit and on one piece of timber. The refill is extended and retracted by twisting the nib and buy pulling on the nib the Parker refill can be changed.
The timber on this one is Wormy Persimmon impregnated with green polyester resin, turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and finished with 6 coats of Oil Modified Water Based Clear Gloss MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02983.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02987.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02991.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02995.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02998.jpg


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats pretty slick right there!

So, is there no tube in the wood and its just drilled to fit snug over the tube?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2013)

Dennis,

You could do it that way, but I found that the Cigar tube fits nicely into a Sierra tube which allows the nib section to turn nice a smooth, so there is a 27/64ths x 2-3/8" hole drilled on the nib end to fit a Sierra tube and a 24/67ths x 1-15/16" to fit a Cigar finial upper short tube.

Les


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 21, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Dennis,
> 
> You could do it that way, but I found that the Cigar tube fits nicely into a Sierra tube which allows the nib section to turn nice a smooth, so there is a 27/64ths x 2-3/8" hole drilled on the nib end to fit a Sierra tube and a 24/67ths x 1-15/16" to fit a Cigar finial upper short tube.
> 
> Les



Very cool. I never would have thought to do that. I may just have to try it one of these days. I really like the looks of that pen. I imagine drilling perfectly is key. Do you drill on the lathe with a collet chuck?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice, Les.

I like single-barrel pens that show off the material to the max, but so far I've only ever seen it done with slimline kits. Yours is way classier


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Dennis,
> ...



Dennis,
I drill on my lathe using a pen blank chuck.

Les


----------

